# 15 Bean Sloppy Joe's



## TheMusicalFruit (May 19, 2009)

Thought you all might enjoy my latest bean recipe! 
Let me know what you think, thanks!











I know I’m not the only one with dreaded memories of the monthly “Sloppy Joe Day” from my middle school cafeteria. The “meat” slop on a stale bun was always a little sketchy, but the concept is sound; a sweet and tomato-ey meat sauce on a burger bun. Try this recipe with a package of Hurst’s HamBeen’s® 15 Bean Soup and you will have no problem forgetting that plastic tray tragedy.​ *Note: This recipe uses ground beef, but it would also taste great as a vegetarian dish if you choose to leave out the meat.​ *What you need:*
1- Package Hurst’s® HamBeen’s® 15 Bean Soup® (Beef Flavored)
1- Cup Diced Onion​ 1- Cup Diced Green Pepper​ 1- Cup Tomato Ketchup​ 1/2- Cup Yellow Mustard​ 1- Tablespoons Apple Cider Vinegar​ 2- Teaspoons Chili Powder​ 1- Tablespoon Brown Sugar​ 3- Cloves Chopped Garlic


1. Place the dry beans in a colander or sieve and rinse with cold water. Check for any small stones or debris that may be present and discard. Cover the beans with at least 2″ of water and soak overnight or at least 8 hours. (This will speed cooking time up considerably)
2. Place the soaked beans in a large soup pot with 6 cups of water. Bring to a rolling boil, then reduce the heat and simmer (covered) for 30-45 minutes, or until the beans are tender. Remove the lid and continue to simmer.​ 3. While the beans are cooking, brown the ground beef in a large saute pan and add to the bean mixture when done. Using the leftover grease from the meat, cook the onion, green pepper, and garlic for 10-12 minutes over medium-high heat. When the onions become translucent, add mixture to the pot.
4. Stir to combine. When beans are completely tender, add in remaining ingredients.
5. The final step is to add Hurst’s beef flavoring and simmer for at least 10 minutes before serving.
6. Serve nice and sloppy on a hamburger bun with your choice of sides. Enjoy!
​


----------



## msmofet (May 20, 2009)

TheMusicalFruit said:


> Thought you all might enjoy my latest bean recipe!
> Let me know what you think, thanks!
> 
> 
> ...


ummmmmmmmmmmmm am i blind or did you forget to put ground beef in the list of ingredients?

this recipe sounds good. 

btw we had sloppy joe's 2 days ago. you know in certain towns to the west/south of me call a sandwich with cold cuts and coleslaw sloppy joe's. man did i get a big surprise when i ordered lunch at work one day!!


----------



## Cooksie (May 20, 2009)

Musical Fruit - I saw your photos (very nice ) on foodgawker.   I just love that place and have to go check it out every day.  I'm addicited!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 6, 2009)

Looks tasty indeed.  I always put beans in my home-made recipe for sloppy joes, but maybe not so many as you do. And I agree, you left out the meat in your recipe.

 I'll post my recipe from my cookbook for comparison.  Mind you, I'm not competing, just adding to the wonderful variety of recipes on this site.  Love the pictures.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Elf (Jun 6, 2009)

This sounds interesting, I've never thought about beans in Sloppy Joe. I am thinking spoon this over white rice instead of serving it on a bun. I have question tho, Hurst calls for 8 cups of water for bean soup, you are using 6 cups, how long are you simmering this to thicken it? Do you remove any excess water at step 4 before you add the remaining ingredients?


----------



## msmofet (Jun 6, 2009)

Goodweed of the North said:


> Looks tasty indeed. I always put beans in my home-made recipe for sloppy joes, but maybe not so many as you do. And I agree, you left out the meat in your recipe.
> 
> I'll post my recipe from my cookbook for comparison. Mind you, I'm not competing, just adding to the wonderful variety of recipes on this site. Love the pictures.
> 
> Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


oh goody i am looking forward to another sloppy joe recipe!! i added this recipe (i added beef to the list but i need the amount) to my "recipes to try" list. and am looking forward to adding yours also.

i put onions and green pepper in my recipe.


----------



## lifesaver (Jun 7, 2009)

That looks really super good!


----------



## mike in brooklyn (Jun 7, 2009)

looks good to me - my only question - do all those different beans
require the same cooking time?
I really like the addition of ketchup AND mustard to the dish
I love that combination on a lot of food.


----------



## TheMusicalFruit (Jun 22, 2009)

*Sorry for the delayed response...*



Elf said:


> This sounds interesting, I've never thought about beans in Sloppy Joe. I am thinking spoon this over white rice instead of serving it on a bun. I have question tho, Hurst calls for 8 cups of water for bean soup, you are using 6 cups, how long are you simmering this to thicken it? Do you remove any excess water at step 4 before you add the remaining ingredients?



Sorry it's taken so long to reply...

When making the beans as a soup it needs that extra water for the broth... in this recipe I tried to minimize the excess liquid so backed off a bit on the H2O. If you soak the beans overnight it really shouldn't take more than an hour to cook them through. Remove the lid and just watch the water level to determine if you need to add or subtract, but 6 cups worked just fine here.

Thanks!


----------



## TheMusicalFruit (Jun 22, 2009)

*You are not blind...*



msmofet said:


> ummmmmmmmmmmmm am i blind or did you forget to put ground beef in the list of ingredients?
> 
> this recipe sounds good.
> 
> btw we had sloppy joe's 2 days ago. you know in certain towns to the west/south of me call a sandwich with cold cuts and coleslaw sloppy joe's. man did i get a big surprise when i ordered lunch at work one day!!




Somehow managed to forget:

*1lbs. Ground Sirloin*


----------

